

Ask HN: What did you find that was awesome this week? - nwjsmith


======
atgm
Duck penises:
[http://scienceblogs.com/neurotopia/2010/01/friday_weird_scie...](http://scienceblogs.com/neurotopia/2010/01/friday_weird_science_duck_duck.php)

I'm not kidding, either. Read the article -- it's pretty amazing how both male
and female ducks have evolved to accommodate/discourage each other.

------
rdl
The Asahi beer vending machines in Japan (which you put a glass into, and it
tilts then pours then adds extra foam).

Also, interesting hacker types at the Quora party. Especially amusing watching
Yishan (a former director of engineering at FB) riding a mechanical bull, then
talking with someone about ksplice and kernel security.

------
iuguy
I wrote my first 'proper' module for Immunity CANVAS this week. There's no
real decent documentation so I had to pretty much reverse engineer it from
scratch, and learnt heaps of python tricks (and faux pas) in the process.

Also I found out that what felt like I was having a heart attack was actually
pericarditis. That doesn't sound awesome, but it's treatable and way better
than the alternative.

------
Mz
I've been dog sick all week, apparently from iron toxicity. Why is this
awesome? Because I was so anemic my entire life that I didn't get regular
(monthly) periods until age 40. I took iron supplements for years and only
stopped needing them a few months ago. As best I can figure, all this crazy
alternative health stuff I do has fundamentally changed something in a big
way. My best guess: All those years I took iron, I was absorbing it but not
utilizing it efficiently. So I ended up high iron, probably while still anemic
for a time. Now my body functions better and suddenly is wigging out over the
iron overload. It's been kicking my ass. And I think it's the most amazing
thing.

That's my awesome find this week.

(Prepares to regret this post. I should know better than to hang out online
after a week like this week. :-/ Now onto the next thread. ;-) )

~~~
atgm
Congratulations! Here's hoping for a great long-term change!

~~~
Mz
Thanks. I've already seen lots of great long-term change. This is just a
different order of magnitude than I expected after 10 years of this journey to
wellness.

------
jcr

      eval('gBrowser.addTab = ' + 
        gBrowser.addTab.toString().replace('return t;',
          'if(blank) { b.stop(); } ' +
          'b.markupDocumentViewer.authorStyleDisabled = true; return t;'));

------
anigbrowl
72/80 is a good score if you're using a T-scale:
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:The_Normal_Distributi...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:The_Normal_Distribution.svg)

------
komlenic
<https://domize.com/>

------
b0o
<http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/01/sms-suicide-bomber/>

this taught me much.

------
sz
GHC has an API! <http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/GHC/As_a_library>

------
bartonfink
Two St. Bernard / Lab puppies at a puppy rescue.

------
dholowiski
A job!

